# Seems it only gets worse.



## Autumn72 (Feb 23, 2020)

Ok the pass three days cold then warmer. As in 28° to now 40° after midnight. In my apt. It's 75° I can't sleep. I have to open the window. I am asking myself if I am the only one this is happening to.

Am I going crazy? I do not like leaving the window open at night while I sleep. Yet I have tried shutting off the thermostat on the wall. That refuses to shut off. Two days now and as I reopen the window while it's 40° outside as a breezy cold air flutters in. The baseboard heat is forcing its way up to my arms as I try to reopen the window to this studio.
In summer I usually at the temp of 72° and above, I turn on the air conditioner. To be able to breath.
This is ridiculous to do if heat does not go off. I heard a bunch of lawyers own these kind of buildings, maybe someone is trying to get back at them for all the rules enforced upon the tenants. A thought ...No phone service yet...so I emailed the property managers in hope they can fix this as I am so tired from meds, so not to stay up all night again this heat is too much. Not being able to shut down heat has caused it to climb to 78°.
The tenents on top floor states they wear shorts with Windows open all winter!!!?
This is the first time for me in 6 years. I am above open garage. Why I don't like to leave my window open because of the ledge outside my window like a fire escape in New York City. My screen on this window is bent as if someone trying to pull it open from the outside.

Above me is a drug addict. So it worries me to leave my window open. The ledge is wide enough to drop down on from higher floors. I am scaring myself now....hopefully I will wake up tomorrow......goodnite.......


----------



## Gary O' (Feb 23, 2020)

A floor standing fan can sometimes be a help


----------



## Autumn72 (Feb 24, 2020)

Thank you from Maine.


----------



## C'est Moi (Feb 24, 2020)

If you have to open the window, buy one of those safety bar things that will only allow it to be opened a few inches.  That way you won't have to worry about anyone breaking in.


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 24, 2020)

Can you complain to the Health Dept. or the Housing Authority?


----------



## Kaila (Feb 24, 2020)

Sometimes, when needed, I would put a cold pack from the freezer, 
with a small towel around it, on my head on the pillow, or in the bed if I am overheating and cannot open the window.

It helps my body temp go down, which is better for sleeping.  The flexible soft cold packs from the drug store work well for this.

The other suggestions were good, too.  That's a difficult situation.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 24, 2020)

You should be able to open the window to where it will let in air and then cut a stick to length and put it in the window sash pocket above the window to prevent it from being raised higher.

Another option would be to drill a hole or a series of holes in the side of the window sash pocket and insert a long nail/spike an inch or so to prevent the window from being raised.

Good luck!


----------



## Autumn72 (Apr 9, 2020)

Well, thanks for your replies. I truly love all your ideas. It's great to know someone cares as you guys are turning out to be better than my estranged daughters. Mother's Day I never hear from them. Even though I have acknowledged them with $100.00 money gifts. All excepted, there were no returns ...... Boo Hoo for me...thank you deeply Gary O, Radish Rose, Aunt Bea, Kaila, C'est Moi.


----------



## Autumn72 (May 2, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> Can you complain to the Health Dept. or the Housing Authority?


Rssgish Rose my dear now why didn't I think of that ......it's been fixed.


----------



## win231 (May 2, 2020)

An oscillating fan on "Low" pointed up at the ceiling is what I do in the summer.  And no covers & just wearing shorts.   I'd never open any windows & my bedroom door is dead bolted when I sleep.


----------



## Autumn72 (May 19, 2020)

Autumn72 said:


> Radish Rose my dear now why didn't I think of that ......it's been fixed.


----------



## terry123 (May 20, 2020)

None of my business but I would not be sending $100.00 to kids that do not say "thank you".


----------



## Autumn72 (May 20, 2020)

Autumn72 said:


> Radish Rose my dear now why didn't I think of that ......it's been fixed.


----------



## Autumn72 (May 20, 2020)

They did say thank you that's all  I am not saying this with a silver spoon in my mouth..
One said bacon  ...at Xmas after I sent four winter robes to her children from LLBean. I asked for a pic she showed me the two girls you could not see their faces. The boys I believe she sold to her co workers the nurses at her station in the nursing home.
That was that.....my phone this one went berzurk.....
My daughter said thanks yet she had her fiance tell they don't want company over. It's been four years since then.
I saw my daughter once. 2016 she's 39. Lives in Cape  Coral. For a few minutes in the hospital in


----------



## Autumn72 (Apr 3, 2022)

To sad to finish the story where #4 daughter died..   I can't tell ....


----------



## Lavinia (Apr 3, 2022)

terry123 said:


> None of my business but I would not be sending $100.00 to kids that do not say "thank you".


If anyone's children don't say thank you for a gift, they have been badly brought up.


----------



## Autumn72 (Apr 4, 2022)

Lavinia said:


> If anyone's children don't say thank you for a gift, they have been badly brought up.


True words in bringing children up. 
Thank you for your kind words 
They did say thank you yet fo not ever visit or wrote back if I write them in hopes they would offer me a invite for Thanksgiving, or a call to offer a means to see them as in a holiday get together 
It's so sad.


----------



## Pepper (Apr 4, 2022)

Could you invite yourself and if it's out of town stay at a motel and not their homes?  Could you frankly tell them you need to see them?  Forget holiday time.  ANY time.


----------



## Autumn72 (Apr 8, 2022)

Pepper, 
It sounds wonderful what you said.
I love your words
Only problem here is I now know she has moved out of Cape Coral back to Rhode Island. 
This she said to me that she did not want to go back North she lived there for years.
This said at 2019 March at the beginning of Covid-19 
She said she made up her mind to go to Tammy's house in Ocala closer to Cape Coral. Something about getting better...
Very strange left me up in the air wondering what happen
Meet I heard from my other sister in Rhode Island that she came back ...to be continued..


----------



## Autumn72 (Apr 23, 2022)

Aunt Bea said:


> You should be able to open the window to where it will let in air and then cut a stick to length and put it in the window sash pocket above the window to prevent it from being raised higher.
> 
> Another option would be to drill a hole or a series of holes in the side of the window sash pocket and insert a long nail/spike an inch or so to prevent the window from being raised.
> 
> Good luck!


Aunt Bea
You are a genius thank you for the tip.


----------



## Autumn72 (Apr 23, 2022)

Kaila said:


> Sometimes, when needed, I would put a cold pack from the freezer,
> with a small towel around it, on my head on the pillow, or in the bed if I am overheating and cannot open the window.
> 
> It helps my body temp go down, which is better for sleeping.  The flexible soft cold packs from the drug store work well for this.
> ...


Thank you
For your input it sure helps when your overwhelmed with one thing after another.
Now inspection is up annually and I decided I have to stop spring cleaning 

Meaning all the rest of the accumulation of boxes of clothes and shoes under all the junk mail in plastic bags that online orders came on with those billion of catalogs sent to me weekdays are with no paper shredder. I wonder if I  could call the phone numbers and demand them to stop sending Mr anymore catalogs.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 23, 2022)

Autumn72 said:


> Thank you
> For your input it sure helps when your overwhelmed with one thing after another.
> Now inspection is up annually and I decided I have to stop spring cleaning
> 
> Meaning all the rest of the accumulation of boxes of clothes and shoes under all the junk mail in plastic bags that online orders came on with those billion of catalogs sent to me weekdays are with no paper shredder. I wonder if I  could call the phone numbers and demand them to stop sending Mr anymore catalogs.


just put a sign on your ail box saying No junk mail


----------



## fatboy (Apr 23, 2022)

i shred all junk mail and use it as compost


----------

